# What type of tree is this?



## 10x10turning (Jan 30, 2017)

A cemetery near me is cutting a bunch of these trees down and I need help identifying. Depending on the species I'm hoping to turn some bowls out of them.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2017)

Hard to tell much detail from the picture... Cedar was my first thought, but I'm not sure they're common in CA. @Mr. Peet is good with barky tree thingies(channeling @phinds there)...


----------



## 10x10turning (Jan 30, 2017)

Here are some more photos of the trees if it helps...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks a lot like eastern red cedar(_Juniperis virginiana_), but again, I don't know that they grow in California.

It's plentiful around here... a nuisance tree for the farmers and ranchers. Pretty red color with purple and white streaking. It's a fairly soft wood that bruises easily. I don't really care for the smell, but lots of people like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## 10x10turning (Jan 30, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Looks a lot like eastern red cedar(_Juniperis virginiana_), but again, I don't know that they grow in California.
> 
> It's plentiful around here... a nuisance tree for the farmers and ranchers. Pretty red color with purple and white streaking. It's a fairly soft wood that bruises easily. I don't really care for the smell, but lots of people like it.


Thats what i figure it is. The cemetery is taking down about 10 of these trees so hopefully i can grab a couple rounds to keep me busy for a few weeks.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 30, 2017)

If not Eastern Red Cedar, as Keller mentioned, it could be Western Red Cedar. Cedars of various kinds are quite commonly planted in cemeteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2017)

That certainly looks like cedar. Grab it all!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks like 'False cypress', _Chamaecyparis pisifera_, first glance. Your pictures are good, but a centimeter rule next to the leaves could help. Another thing to keep in mind is ink disease and root rot wiping 'Port Orford-Cedar', _Chamaecyparis lawsoniana_ . Both soft, great carving woods. If they are that, logs are far higher in value. The Japanese prize it for urns and coffins. Real sentimental values.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 30, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Hard to tell much detail from the picture... Cedar was my first thought, but I'm not sure they're common in CA. @Mr. Peet is good with barky tree thingies(channeling @phinds there)...


Damned tree things. I think they should be banned from the forum. Bah humbug !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2017)

Cedar is my guess . Plenty in my yard. Bark looks just a tad different but could be pictures.


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 24, 2017)

The bark tells me cedar. In your case, it's a safe bet to say Western Red Cedar.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

